
Ncc: Node.js Compiler Collection - Rauchg
https://zeit.co/blog/ncc
======
Sir_Cmpwn
This just looks like a bundler. The thing about gcc, the name you're aping
here, is that it's a _collection_ of _compilers_. This looks like neither a
compiler nor a collection of them.

As far as I can tell this seems to be approximately 2,000 lines of JavaScript
(half of which is tests) that wires together existing tools in an rather un-
novel way. Or, in other words: an ad for "zeit".

~~~
SOLAR_FIELDS
I thought the same when I read the article. It sounds like it’s just a wrapper
around webpack. Why wouldn’t I just use webpack aside from this tool being
marginally faster? Is there something I’m missing here? Couldn’t we just take
their improvements and implement them in webpack?

~~~
Rauchg
The goal is to provide the experience that many other languages have, where
you don’t configure anything. You just run “$tool build”

~~~
idle_zealot
Generally $tool has a config file in the root of the project or similar.
Webpack and other js compilers/bundlers are the same.

------
oso2k
This should be a `Show HN:`. OP is an author of the linked article.

------
randiantech
I will definitely give ncc a try. Our published npm artifacts on Artifactory
are big, mainly because we are forced due to company policies to bundle
node_modules into them. Npm installing them on our on premise instances are
the main bottleneck of the deployment process.

~~~
tracker1
if you can use `npm ci` closer to the release pipeline that can help. As will
running SSD/NVME on the build/release server and zipping for transfer to/from
artifact servers.

------
rafaelgarrido
As other people mentioned before, the name is misleading. This project's
analogy is closer to a linker than a compiler collection. Is this emitting any
compiled code at all or just bundling functions? What is the roadmap for this
project?

------
regularfry
This looks really interesting to me.

One of the things we're going through on our app right now is react-loadable
style per-component bundling. The analogy would be to building .so files with
GCC. Do you have any plans for ncc to address that use case?

------
stcredzero
How about a fork that adds the suffix "-1701"? Subsequent versions could add
letters, like a, b, c, d...

------
tuananh
i don't get how is this a compiler?

------
sick_of_web_dev
Where's the compiler or even the collection of compilers in this? See this is
why I'm sick of web dev, another project by "developers" who don't even know
what a compiler is and on top of this name it ncc just to make it sound more
important, lol.

~~~
sctb
Could you please not post unless you have something civil and substantive to
say? We eventually ban accounts that only post snark.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

